# Lowe's and Home depot perferred vendors



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone do any work for Home Depot or Lowe's as their installation specialists. I just recently came across it, and Home Depot has REO specialist as one of their specialties for you to sign up for. They say nothing about your fees to do work on behalf of them and they didn't mention how their systems work with materials and getting paid etc. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> Anyone do any work for Home Depot or Lowe's as their installation specialists. I just recently came across it, and Home Depot has REO specialist as one of their specialties for you to sign up for. They say nothing about your fees to do work on behalf of them and they didn't mention how their systems work with materials and getting paid etc. Can anyone shed some light on this?


I have never worked for either Lowes of HD. However, HD is listed as SAMS vendor. Not sure if its all 50 states or not. Their "REO specialist" is them sending you into FNMA properties for painting and other rehab work.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

The industry has went to hell when companys big as lowes and home depot wanting a cut of the business.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

david said:


> The industry has went to hell when companys big as lowes and home depot wanting a cut of the business.



The industry went to hell long before that, but if they are willing to pay, and pay good, I'm in. Also I wonder if net 30 is their normal way of doing biz. I would imagine that if they are paying you and materials are being supplied by them, maybe they give you a line of credit to work on properties managed by them and give you a check of the net profit without using a hd line of credit.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I have never worked for either Lowes of HD. However, HD is listed as SAMS vendor. Not sure if its all 50 states or not. Their "REO specialist" is them sending you into FNMA properties for painting and other rehab work.



Better brush up on your spanish!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Realtors are using the vendors here. Took the HD paint crew 6 weeks to paint a 900 sf home.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Here is a great job by Home Depot vendors for WF. Notice the dates, they started 2 weeks after the first picture, finished 3 days before the second ones when the water was turned back on to "test" their plumbing work.










After










NICE!!!










Top-Notch craftsmanship!










How about some new vinyl flooring?










Don't forget the bathroom!










Nice attention to detail. This is in the middle of the KITCHEN.










Another cabinet in the kitchen.










Oh- and the punchline was that their plumbing fixes leaked too.












I mean- come ON. First, you've got to TRY to do work that ****ty, second, why do they accept this crap as good work, and third- this isn't a crap might-as-well-just-bulldoze-it-over P&P house- it's in a nice subdivision, and certainly deserved more than this junk work.


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

Apparently they have been doing it for a while, well at least Home Depot.

http://www.boycottowl.com/Home+Depot/10


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> Anyone do any work for Home Depot or Lowe's as their installation specialists. I just recently came across it, and Home Depot has REO specialist as one of their specialties for you to sign up for. They say nothing about your fees to do work on behalf of them and they didn't mention how their systems work with materials and getting paid etc. Can anyone shed some light on this?


Where did you find how to sign up? I'm not finding anything


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

MidWestSwindler said:


> Where did you find how to sign up? I'm not finding anything


search for home depot home services. One of the boxes is REO repair


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

JoeInPI said:


> Here is a great job by Home Depot vendors for WF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The roll in the vinyl is a new and brilliant technique for people who suck at plumbing. It creates a damn and prevents inevitable plumbing leaks from escaping into hallway and minimizes damage to other rooms.

All that can be said here is wow...


----------

